# Emma's favorite pose



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought I'd share some new pictures of little Miss Emma with all her aunties. She is about 18 and a half weeks old now and cute as a button! Today marks the 6 week anniversary of her being home with us...we have loved every minute of it! 

Emma is a very active and playful little puppy...but sometimes she likes to cuddle in her mama's lap and relax. When she does, her absolute favorite pose is laying on her back and having her little tummy rubbed. I think it is so adorable and also funny because her mommy, Cadie loves to do that too. Every time I have visited with Carina and the CloudClan, little social butterfly Cadie demands to be picked up, then will throw herself on her back and demand a tummy rub. So cute!! And so funny that her daughter, Emma does the exact same thing. 

Now for the pictures! 




Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

She is way too cute. I think she and Ace are really close in age. He was born 10-27-2012. I use my phone to post and I promise I'm not illiterate. It just does that crazy correcting thing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Nida she is so so cute! Just a little doll!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Emma is such a little cutie!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

What a cute little face!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love her Nida!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh she is the sweetest little thing!! Love her :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Emma, your so cute!! Your definitely workin it for the camera!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Love...LOVE....LOVE her! <3 how could you resist rubbing that little belly?   she looks so clean and fluffy in these pics!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - 6 weeks already? :w00t: OMG - how time flies. She's as adorable as ever. I love the little "rub my tummy please" pose. I cannot wait to meet her at Nationals. :chili::chili:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG all these new babies!! She is pure CUTENESS!!! How can you not just love that little face!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG stop it! She is too cute!!! I just love those lemony ears and cheeks! I want to gobble her up!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Time really does fly by! Those pics are adorable!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is waaaay too cute!!!!!! I want an Emma pls.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cyndilou said:


> She is way too cute. I think she and Ace are really close in age. He was born 10-27-2012. I use my phone to post and I promise I'm not illiterate. It just does that crazy correcting thing.


Thanks! Emma was born 11/27/2012 so she's exactly one month younger than Ace! Hope you can get the pictures to post...are you using the app from your phone? Pictures are easier to post using the app. Ace is such a cute name by the way!



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww Nida she is so so cute! Just a little doll!


Thanks Deb! I think she's such a doll too :wub:



donnad said:


> Emma is such a little cutie!


Thanks!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Love her Nida!!!


Thanks Stacy!!! I do too! :wub: Like I've said before, Cadie and Andrew did good! :thumbsup:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> She is gorgeous!! :wub:


Thanks!




Fluffdoll said:


> Oh she is the sweetest little thing!! Love her :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so much! Your Kelly is such a cutie too...I love that sig pic of her!



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Emma, your so cute!! Your definitely workin it for the camera!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much. Emma sends kisses for cutie pie Sophie!



hoaloha said:


> Love...LOVE....LOVE her! <3 how could you resist rubbing that little belly?   she looks so clean and fluffy in these pics!


Thanks Marisa! This was right after her bath a couple of days ago...wish she looked this clean all the time...haha! LOVE the new signature, by the way...your boys are the cutest!!! :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Emma I Love You.*
*What Great Pictures**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Nida - 6 weeks already? :w00t: OMG - how time flies. She's as adorable as ever. I love the little "rub my tummy please" pose. I cannot wait to meet her at Nationals. :chili::chili:


Thanks Sue!! I know...crazy how time flies, isn't it Seems like only yesterday that I brought her home...but she certainly has grown so much since then. We're looking forward to seeing you again soon!



IzzysBellasMom said:


> OMG all these new babies!! She is pure CUTENESS!!! How can you not just love that little face!


Thanks so much 



StevieB said:


> OMG stop it! She is too cute!!! I just love those lemony ears and cheeks! I want to gobble her up!


Thanks Celeta! I love her ears too. Can't get enough of her!! 



ckanen2n said:


> Time really does fly by! Those pics are adorable!


Thanks Carole! We need new pictures of your boys too!!



silverhaven said:


> She is waaaay too cute!!!!!! I want an Emma pls.


Thanks!  Your girls are sooo cute too! New pictures of them, please? :innocent:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

She is such a sweet darling~~~!!! I just love these pics!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little doll. I love the 2nd top photo she's saying "excuse me, I'm waiting" lol. me too, I can't believe you've had her for 6 weeks, time is flying.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She is so precious, so fluffy and that face... I want to kiss her.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Nida, I can't get enough of looking at that little doll:wub2:. I am so glad you are coming to Nationals. I can't wait to meet her and of course, see you again.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love her!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Now that's what's call Maltese Heaven=tummy rubs!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nida, that's adorable. You made my day with these pics. I can't wait to meet her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwwww :tender:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

AWWWWE..... cutie pie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

oh my how cute


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What a cute little fluff!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*What a great face!!!! You will never be able to deny her anything with that face...trust me I know...Mia has a face I can't say no to...LOL*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't believe you've had that precious cutie for six weeks already! What a little doll! Give her kisses from auntie Maggie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I can never resist giving tummy rubs. She is just so beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

a living doll!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe...how sweet and adorable!!:wub::wub: I would love to kiss that wittle tummy! Her topknot looks great! Thanks for the pics...:chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so cute :wub:
Too cute - she's giving me puppy fever!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh Emma I Love You.*
> *What Great Pictures**


Thanks so much!



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> She is such a sweet darling~~~!!! I just love these pics!!!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the pics!



Maglily said:


> what a little doll. I love the 2nd top photo she's saying "excuse me, I'm waiting" lol. me too, I can't believe you've had her for 6 weeks, time is flying.


Ahaha you're right...she does seem to be saying that in the 2nd picture. Funny!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> She is so precious, so fluffy and that face... I want to kiss her.


Thanks so much  I am loving the pics/videos that you are posting of your new baby Benjamin and his big brother Dominic!



lynda said:


> Oh Nida, I can't get enough of looking at that little doll:wub2:. I am so glad you are coming to Nationals. I can't wait to meet her and of course, see you again.


Thanks Lynda...I am looking forward to seeing you again!



elly said:


> Love her!!!!


Thanks Cathy!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Now that's what's call Maltese Heaven=tummy rubs!


That's right, Marti! 



eiksaa said:


> Nida, that's adorable. You made my day with these pics. I can't wait to meet her.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww, thanks Aastha! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics!



Alvar's Mom said:


> Awwwww :tender:


Thanks!



mdbflorida said:


> AWWWWE..... cutie pie


Thank you! 



wkomorow said:


> oh my how cute


Thanks!



Betty Johnson said:


> What a cute little fluff!


Thanks!



nwyant1946 said:


> *What a great face!!!! You will never be able to deny her anything with that face...trust me I know...Mia has a face I can't say no to...LOL*


You got that right...she's cute and she knows it! She is a spoiled little princess already!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I can't believe you've had that precious cutie for six weeks already! What a little doll! Give her kisses from auntie Maggie!


I know Maggie, it seems like these past six weeks really have flown by! Emma sends some kisses back for you, Tessa and Sweetness!



sherry said:


> So adorable!


Thank you!



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I can never resist giving tummy rubs. She is just so beautiful!


Thanks so much!



edelweiss said:


> a living doll!!


Thanks Sandi! I think so too! 



aprilb said:


> Awe...how sweet and adorable!!:wub::wub: I would love to kiss that wittle tummy! Her topknot looks great! Thanks for the pics...:chili::chili:


Thanks April! We are making progress with the top knot, thank goodness!



Orla said:


> She is so cute :wub:
> Too cute - she's giving me puppy fever!


Hahaa, sorry about that! :innocent:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

I am in class right now and I just squealed out loud!!!
Too sweet!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You're not helping my puppy fever!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I want to wub and kiss that sweet baby belly. Will you promise to let me hold her, smell her, and dutifully rub her belly at Nationals?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

With her laying back like that I just want to kiss her little face and neck and tummy!! Too cute!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Emma is doggone cute!
We need some more piccies of Emma and Bailey together now....


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is sooooooooooooooo cute that it hurts!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

blueyedmomshell said:


> I am in class right now and I just squealed out loud!!!
> Too sweet!!!


Thank you! 



lydiatug said:


> You're not helping my puppy fever!!!


Ahahaa, whoopsie...sorry about that! :innocent:



Sylie said:


> I want to wub and kiss that sweet baby belly. Will you promise to let me hold her, smell her, and dutifully rub her belly at Nationals?


Of course!! Looking forward to meeting you there, Sylvia!



Maisie and Me said:


> With her laying back like that I just want to kiss her little face and neck and tummy!! Too cute!!:wub:


Thank you!



michellerobison said:


> Aww Emma is doggone cute!
> We need some more piccies of Emma and Bailey together now....


Thanks Michelle! I haven't been able to take any good pictures of the two of them together but I will keep trying!



babycake7 said:


> She is sooooooooooooooo cute that it hurts!!


Awww, thank you!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I thought I posted on this, but I can't find it!! Emma is so adorable I just want to give her kisses and cuddle with her. You are really giving me puppy fever!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida--aren't the little girls just the sweetest little things and those cute faces...love bug city........:wub::wub:


----------

